# blue flemish giants- eye color question



## allisonmn (May 1, 2018)

Hi, I have purebred blue flemish. The breed standard is blue eyes. I have two adults with brown eyes.
Is brown dominant or recessive in eyes? will I get any babies with blue eyes? I got both from reputable breeders with "good lines" and blue back many generations. 
but was uneducated about eye color. 
the 8 week kits I have seem to have blue eyes, but can the eye color change?
I just don't want to be selling kits to people that are not show quality even though I thought I was at the time.
Thanks!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not up to speed on this breed.
Have you talked to the person you bought these from ?
Seems that they should know the answer to your question.

You will have to do some studying on rabbit genetics.
.
I don't show myself.
My primary breed is Dutch with 3 generations here and I do
know the standard for this breed. What is show quality and
what is not.

Welcome to the site


----------



## allisonmn (May 1, 2018)

Hi blue is the standard. But two blues made a brown eye baby. Not sure what to do with her!
Thanks!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Pictures would help a lot. 

How experienced are you with rabbits and blues in general? The 'blue' eyes often just end up looking a bit dilute compared to normal brown color, but not a clear ice blue like BEW's for example. If you're expecting the bright ice blue, then I could see how someone could misinterpret correct blue rabbit eyes as being 'brown' to be honest. 

Here is another breed, but the color genetics all work the same. 










In comparison to the blue-grey eye above, here is a BEW (blue eyed white) which is a clear bright blue: 









Fun fact - solid dark rabbits carrying the vienna gene can often have bright blue eyes. including black rabbits. It's strange and incorrect for standard, but lovely.  

If you have other blues with correct eye color, and the eyes still look wrong in comparison, it's never wrong to cull.  Thats the great thing about rabbits, breed and try again and keep the best of the best. Then move forward with the information you've garnered and all is well in the world!


----------

